#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Secret Simba @ 2-dance!

## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Even COOL filmpje van Secret Simba op ons afgelopen feestje!  :Big Grin: 

http://cal011104.student.utwente.nl/...mba_2dance.wmv

2-dance.com

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Jaaaaa... hij doet het nu wel!  :Big Grin:  (sorry voor 't ongemak)

Voor de liefhebbers hier nog een paar:

http://dance.student.utwente.nl/~par...=174;MOVID=130

http://dance.student.utwente.nl/~par...=174;MOVID=135

http://dance.student.utwente.nl/~par...=174;MOVID=136

http://dance.student.utwente.nl/~par...=174;MOVID=139

http://dance.student.utwente.nl/~par...=174;MOVID=129

http://dance.student.utwente.nl/~par...=174;MOVID=131

http://dance.student.utwente.nl/~par...=174;MOVID=134

http://dance.student.utwente.nl/~par...=174;MOVID=140





2-dance.com

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Tja, tis mijn muziek niet........
Ik vind vooral dat laatste filmpje wel lache, altijd lol met voetbal-supporters

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

En toch mis ik iets!!!!!

*Wat hing/stond er*

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>**http://www.ikmaghiergeenlinksnaarwebsitesplaatsen.tk*
*http://www.hebhettochzeker3dagenvolk...erklaar!?.oowh*

----------


## DjJeroen

Klinkt lekker  :Smile: !

Maar ik zie opeens een bekend iemand op dat eerste filmpje, sander bons op het podium!

Heb ik vroeger nog mee gewerkt, doe hem maar de groeten van mij (als die nog weet wie ik ben  :Smile: )!

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Hehe, das toevallig! Sander is onze webmaster/designer/PR/Stuiterbal maar vooral ook goeie vriend  :Smile: 

Ik zal 'm de groeten doen!

2-dance.com

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

2 showtechniek: D'r hing inderdaad niet veel, we hadden teveel kosten aan dj's om meer te huren. Er hing: 8x par56, 4x 812 scans, 2x strobe500w

http://www.2-dance.com/images/flyer8maart.jpg

Voor volgende week hebben we 't ietsje beter gedaan: 4x MX-4, 8x PRO400, 8x par56, strobe1500w



2-dance.com

----------


## -Bart-

Dat er mensen zijn die dit gebruik van een strobe weten te waarderen...

B.Sliggers

----------


## Niek...

Ik ben vast niet echt geemancipeerd, want die vrouw achter the wheels of steel vind ik maar niks. Ziet er niet uit. En dat heeft niks met haar manier van mixen te maken. Tja...that's me!

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Rob

Beetje weinig basislicht of nie ziet er alemaal een beetje donker uit

Rob v.d. Molen
Drive-in Breaktime

----------


## DeMennooos

Ik ken een vrouwelijke mixeuse die je zeker zou kunnen waarderen achter de draaiplateau's...
Dan let je niet meer op de muziek die ze draait, maar alleen op haar Indische vormen <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## djdabounce

En altijd weer die sexuele gedachten, dat zou ik nou nooit doen. Schaam je!!

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Jeroen

Hmz,... dirty rudy is aan de gang,...

http://www.hebhettochzeker3dagenvolk...lweerklaar.tk/

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Aankomende maandag nieuwe filmpjes van feest van aankomende vrijdag, kijken of de lichtshow iets verbeterd is!  :Big Grin: 

2-dance.com

----------


## TB

Duidelijk gruwelijk stampfeest...<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik ben groot voorstander van dit soort feesten helemaal los<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

kijk in het profiel voor DE site!!

TB

----------


## TB

he Jeroen 2-dance.com,

die nummers die je op die filmpjes draait...welke zijn dat :Smile:  :Smile: 

Ik vind ze nl volop gruwelijk

kijk in het profiel voor DE site!!

TB

----------


## NightVision

Gezien je adres aan de Calslaan... heb je die opnamen ook in Enschede zelf gemaakt? Zo ja, waar? (ben ik eigenlijk wel benieuwd naar - als mede enscheder).

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

1 TB: Heb je het over de muziek in het filmpje van Secret Simba of over die andere filmpjes? De muziek in het filmpje van simba weet ik niet, maar je kan het aan simba zelf vragen. Op haar website staat wel een adres waar je naartoe kan mailen, www.secretsimba.nl Ze zal je reactie zeker waarderen!

De muziek in die andere filmpjes is zoals je mischien al wel door had LIVE opgenomen. Ik zou de titels echt niet weten! :S

2 nightvision: Hoe kom je erbij dat het is opgenomen in Enschede? De link komt bij Secret Simba haar site vandaan, kan best zijn dat zij uit enschede komt. Ze draaide in ieder geval op ons feestje (www.2-dance.com) in IJsselstein, vlakbij utrecht.

2-dance.com

----------


## sussudio

Patrick doelt op de filmpjes, die op Partyflock staan. En partyflock draait weer op dance.student.utwente.nl

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Oooooh op die fiets!  :Big Grin: 

Partyflock.nl is inderdaad de maker van deze filmpjes en een hoop aantal foto's die je op de site zelf kunt vinden, maar het feest was dus gewoon in IJsselstein(UT).

2-dance.com

----------


## NightVision

> citaat:
> Patrick doelt op de filmpjes, die op Partyflock staan. En partyflock draait weer op dance.student.utwente.nl



Idd. Daar doelde ik op. Het leek ook even of ik de locatie herkende, al kon ik het niet direct plaatsen, maar dat was dan dus toch niet zo.

Een site op de Universiteit Twente hosten is idd een ideale oplossing, omdat je onbeperkte schijfruimte en een dataverkeer tot 150 GB per week hebt. En de snelste aansluiting van nederland.

Maar het kon zijn dat je zelf ook ergens in de buurt zat.

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## sussudio

Maak daar maar 15 GB per week van. De limieten zijn met dank aan stichting Brein sinds kort verlaagd.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------

